# Spooky Spoon Rests



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Forum Peeps...
My new "craft thing" is painting ceramic spoon rests.....I figure, everyone needs a spoon rest so that your stove doesn't get all goopy. I've done a few for forum friends and I thought I'd show you guys what they look like. Here is a before it's fired picture.








And after it's fired.








And a few I've made for friends....


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love those things, Jana! 
Cute and charming.
I like your perception on the characters.
Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total cool!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those are just wonderful. Dang you're talented!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I am the extremely lucky person who received the orange one with the bat!! I adore it, and keep it out on my stove every day !


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Those look awesome! So much character to them, you are a true artist!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice Jana! They all have a uniqueness to them. You go girlie!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks a lot guys for all the positive feedback! Painting pottery pieces is new for me. I did one a couple of years ago that I still use every day that started out as black and white checkerboard to match my kitchen floor, but turned into an abstract and I added one bloodshot eyeball. (I've posted a picture of this one before)








You have to put tons of coats of paint on them to get the color vivid, or else you see brush strokes and the white of the pottery piece showing through the paint. Bethie was my third attempt, and the Minion was my second. Lots of fun though and my new thing is the skull heads.... Who wouldn't want a skull on a spoon rest?:googly: I think I am getting better at gauging how much paint to apply. I think the people at the pottery playhouse think I am some kind of weirdo because of all the skulls....:devil:


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Those are awesome! Great work!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love them!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are so cool! I was going to ask if you had a kiln at home, but then I saw you went to a studio. At the rate you are going, you are going to be the spoon rest master.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Peeps! I finished painting a few more spoon rests...now to get them fired... (the colors will POP when they're fired)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are the Queen of Spoon Rests!! They are delightful!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

That is Awesome!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

My fave is the last one....the pumpkin....love,love,love it!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> My fave is the last one....the pumpkin....love,love,love it!!


Thank you so much for the kind words guys! I just came up with that one (the pumpkin) this weekend. I kind of love the way it turned out. (I actually made it to give to a forum member...shhhhhh....) Did you guys like the checkerboard border? I was torn as to whether I should leave it, or paint it out solid black...or do it orange...I just can never make up my mind.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So when are you going to start making dinner ware, and serving bowls? Maybe coffee cups too.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey.....those are really nicely done Jana.....really!
I'm very impressed 
How did I miss this thread......do you know me? Ha-Ha


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words! I just came up with that one (the pumpkin) this weekend. I kind of love the way it turned out. (I actually made it to give to a forum member...shhhhhh....) Did you guys like the checkerboard border? I was torn as to whether I should leave it, or paint it out solid black...or do it orange...I just can never make up my mind.


Its perfect with the border!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Those look great. I'll have to show them to my wife. She may ask to place an order.......


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Love the vivid color. Good work.


----------

